# NOKTURNAL BIKE CLUB



## NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE (Oct 8, 2012)

I would like to give a big shout out on behalf of the all the nokturnal car club chapters to the homie from OC for starting the Bike club on Sep. 2 representing at the Torres empire show with two entries they are currently growing and growing. NOKTURNAL WORLDWIDE TO THE TOP 

Let's go guys positive and drama free posts thank you 
TTT TO THE BIKE CLUB


----------



## Hello_Kitty_NOK_OC (Oct 8, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

good topic


----------



## Hello_Kitty_NOK_OC (Oct 8, 2012)

*HELLO KITTY CRUISER*

NOKTURNAL OC BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Kiloz said:


> good topic


Thanks bro we finally got a topic going for the club


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*NOKTURNAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR CLUB*

LATIN LUXURY BIKE SHOW


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*BEFORE AND AFTER*

STREET TRIKE


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*BEFORE AND AFTER*

STREET 20"


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LOKKING GOOD NOK....!!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks bro see you guys in Vegas


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Aren't you guys a Dub club?


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

78mc said:


> Aren't you guys a Dub club?


Yes bro but we started with the bikes and pedal cars the day of the Torres empire show


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yes bro but we started with the bikes and pedal cars the day of the Torres empire show


Cool.. Good luck..


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

78mc said:


> Cool.. Good luck..


Thanks bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

To
The
Top 
Nok nok!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> To
> The
> Top
> Nok nok!


Thanks for the bump bro see you guys in vegas


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Thanks for the bump bro see you guys in vegas


Fosho bro"


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

How's your bike coming along


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Thanks for the bump bro see you guys in vegas


Fosho bro!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

How is the bike coming along Juan


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Waiting for the mail to come to put my bike together


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

A very good start for your bike club. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

madrigalkustoms said:


> A very good start for your bike club. Keep up the good work.


Thanks bro and thanks again for hooking me up


----------



## NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE (Oct 8, 2012)

Bump


----------



## NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE (Oct 8, 2012)

Catch some of the bike club at the Las Vegas Super Show


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave: TTT 4 U GUYS !!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ON THOSE BIKES :thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> :wave: TTT 4 U GUYS !!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ON THOSE BIKES :thumbsup:


Thanks for the bump Bro same goes to you guys 
See you guys in Vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

BUMP FOR SOME CLEAN ASS BIKESS.... WHATS UP HOW U BEEN


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> BUMP FOR SOME CLEAN ASS BIKESS.... WHATS UP HOW U BEEN


Thanks for the bump bro and just getting the trike ready for Vegas how about yourself when's your surgery


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Thanks for the bump bro and just getting the trike ready for Vegas how about yourself when's your surgery


THIS WENSDAY... GOOD LUCK OUT THERE.. HOPEFULLY I MAKE IT.. BUT GT EDITION BE OUT THERE..


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Good luck bro hope everything is ok with your knee and thanks bro same to your club


----------



## ridinlow408 (Aug 10, 2012)

Looking good Nokturnal! clean bikes and dope pedal cars, see ya guys at the shows!:thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

ridinlow408 said:


> Looking good Nokturnal! clean bikes and dope pedal cars, see ya guys at the shows!:thumbsup:


Thanks bro see you at the shows as well


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

New look to pinky or same tng for vegas ???


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

New parts, few accessories, some engraving


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> New parts, few accessories, some engraving


Sick sickk lazer cut ??


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes bro one part for now, engraving was expensive


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yes bro one part for now, engraving was expensive


Orale fuck yea i wana get more engraving but to expensive


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah but fuck it after Vegas I'm getting more engraving done hahaha I also have radical frame coming out


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Hell yeah waiting for my last part to come in the mail to take it to my buddy from Latin life so he can paint them for vegas

TTMFT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

What up homie TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> What up homie TTT


What's up bro thanks for the bump


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Lol BUMP


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

NOW RECRUITING IN LA AREA, OC AREA, SD AREA, IE AREA
Hit me up in a pm


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*Parts ready for vegas *

I DONT HOLD OUT. SURPRISES ARE FOR PUSSIES LIKE THEY SAID IF NO PICS THEN IT DIDNT HAPPEN LOL HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I DONT HOLD OUT. SURPRISES ARE FOR PUSSIES LIKE THEY SAID IF NO PICS THEN IT DIDNT HAPPEN LOL HAHAHAHAHA



:thumbsup: true


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I DONT HOLD OUT. SURPRISES ARE FOR PUSSIES LIKE THEY SAID IF NO PICS THEN IT DIDNT HAPPEN LOL HAHAHAHAHA


Looking good. That's a clean sprocket lol looking real good bro can't wait to see it all together in a few days. I haven't posted pics of mine, cause I haven't had time lol


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks bro I was going to pinstripe it but ran out of time and I was jk about that post lol im pretty sure yours is going to come out sick bro see you in vegas


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Looking good. That's a clean sprocket lol looking real good bro can't wait to see it all together in a few days. I haven't posted pics of mine, cause I haven't had time lol


75% ready for Vegas lol just need my trike kit


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Should be getting my trike kit tomorrow


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I DONT HOLD OUT. SURPRISES ARE FOR PUSSIES LIKE THEY SAID IF NO PICS THEN IT DIDNT HAPPEN LOL HAHAHAHAHA


The rack looks sickkk


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> The rack looks sickkk


Thanks bro its suppose to be here tomorrow in the morning


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Thanks bro its suppose to be here tomorrow in the morning


Orale how much duz sometng like da go for ???


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

He gave me a half sponsor I paid 60 for the top cage and bottom axle


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> He gave me a half sponsor I paid 60 for the top cage and bottom axle


Damm serioo das cheep


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Well he was going to charge me 250 but I talked to him about a sponsorship so he is also sending me cards to pass out


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Well he was going to charge me 250 but I talked to him about a sponsorship so he is also sending me cards to pass out


Orale were he stay at


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

He stays in Mexicali bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Hell yeah just picked up my parts from the painter


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> He stays in Mexicali bro


Orale mayb guna need some work done 
Does he plate m too


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

He has a guy that does his chrome I think I have you as a friend on the nok page look him up his name is issac Mendoza he just finished some schwinn parts as well


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale mayb guna need some work done
> Does he plate m too


Clean work as well


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> He has a guy that does his chrome I think I have you as a friend on the nok page look him up his name is issac Mendoza he just finished some schwinn parts as well


Orite den gracias homie 
Good luck at vegas


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Your welcome 
And thanx bro hopefully it goes good out there for me


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Your welcome
> And thanx bro hopefully it goes good out there for me


De nada take pix n post m up how many bikes yu takin


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

We taking 1 bike, a pedal car and some cars


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> We taking 1 bike, a pedal car and some cars


What pedal car ??

Alredy send da vato a mesege on fb


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

The blue one bro on page 1 on this thread 
And yeah that's good bro tell me what he says


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Orale its nice ey. 
Simon i will


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks bro he is getting stuff done to it after Vegas more engraving and full display


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Night bump


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Thanks bro he is getting stuff done to it after Vegas more engraving and full display


Does da vato just do ingraving or wa else


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

He does fabrication and paint but only for him and his club members


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> He does fabrication and paint but only for him and his club members


Oraa wa club he frm


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

He's from street kings


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> He's from street kings


Orale sick sick


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah bro I told him to hook it up with a frame and he told me he only hooks up his members


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah bro I told him to hook it up with a frame and he told me he only hooks up his members


Orale 
I need some twenty inch parts no ne one who wants to trade


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Trade for what.? I got a double twisted gooseneck, and some flat twisted fender braces


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> He stays in Mexicali bro


THAT NAME SOUNDS FAMILIAR BUT I DONT KNOW WHY :wave:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> THAT NAME SOUNDS FAMILIAR BUT I DONT KNOW WHY :wave:


What does bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

clean bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanx bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Trade for what.? I got a double twisted gooseneck, and some flat twisted fender braces


I got frames n parts n shit


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Well post them bro I might be interested


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah just got my trike kit In the mail 100% ready for vegas


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Well post them bro I might be interested


Wel i got a frme with a tank in the frnt primerd redy to paint wet sanded n all just spray the paint n ur good lmk n i can email pix too u


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Spray detailing the bike, cleaned my engraved trike kit, putting tire spray on my tires, assembling it to see how it will look for Vegas


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nd put upload a pic foo..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Pix of it completeR


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

I will later on guys no surprises for Vegas what you see later you will see at Vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Trike kit look good brother


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Trike kit look good brother


Thanks bro I'm glad this guy finished it


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

What up homie c u out there in Vegas


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Thanks bro I'm glad this guy finished it


:drama: we need pics bro :wave:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> :drama: we need pics bro :wave:


All done I don't want to put the system on it everything else is on though


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> What up homie c u out there in Vegas


See you out there to bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

good luck at the super show :thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> good luck at the super show :thumbsup:


Thanks bro last minute things had to fill up my tank


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

NOKTURNAL OC CAR CLUB AND BIKE CLUB ON THE ROAD FOR VEGAS SIK BRANDY TAHOE, LIL MAN'S PC, AND PINKY GOING HARD AND ALL OUT FOR VEGAS. NOKTURNAL ON TOP. NOK OR NADA. AND YOUR STILL IN DENIAL


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

NOKTURNAL OC IS OFFICIALLY IN VEGAS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Glad u made it out there safe brother. Good luck out there post some pics


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Glad u made it out there safe brother. Good luck out there post some pics


Thanks bro and yeah for sure ill post pictures


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

All set up at the Vegas show now going back to the suite and get ready for tonight


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

where are the pictures.....


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> where are the pictures.....


I'm on mobil bro Im trying to figure it out


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 THE HOMIES LOOKING GOOD OUT HERE' IN VEGAS :thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT 4 THE HOMIES LOOKING GOOD OUT HERE' IN VEGA


Thanks for the bump bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz up :wave:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> whazz up :wave:


What's up bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> What's up bro


i am waiting for some pics.......


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah I have to get to a computer bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah I have to get to a computer bro


Email m too me homie illpost m if u want 

[email protected]


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Email m too me homie illpost m if u want
> 
> [email protected]


Pic sent


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

sureñosbluez said:


> i am waiting for some pics.......


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

furby714 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks bro bad thing about my phone camera it didn't get the engraving on my trike kit


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

http://i902.photobucket.com/albums/ac226/furbyX3/6C691529-E6CE-406A-ACA4-EB716CB80564-2983-00000254A4F40714.mp4


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*Putting the back of the trike together two days before the Vegas Show*

Street Custom Trike


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

Wut up NOK did any of you bikes place?


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW*

TRIKE SET UP


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> Wut up NOK did any of you bikes place?


na bro me and the pedal car did not place. its all good first time in vegas now i know what to do for next year


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*Switches and System*

Hitting the switches while the system bumps

http://youtu.be/K-HU1dpZUbo


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Lookin good bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Lookin good bro


Thanks bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Street Custom Trike


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> nice :thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Thanks bro


more pics of the engraving please


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

let me post that pic on facebook homie


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> let me post that pic on facebook homie


Which one bro and on what facebook


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

the trike kit, my facebook Isaac Mendoza


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh alright bro I'll take some videos and more pics of the trike today


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Oh alright bro I'll take some videos and more pics of the trike today


:thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll be sending my wheels and some parts to get engraved


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*NOKTURNAL TRIKE*

A better video of my bumping the system and hitting the switches 

http://youtu.be/TPe5_epn1cU


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> A better video of my bumping the system and hitting the switches
> 
> http://youtu.be/TPe5_epn1cU


Lookin good bro...


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> Lookin good bro...


Thanks bro and thanks again for helping me out and hooking it up with the kit i appreciate it ill be buying another one for my blue frame soon


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I'll be sending my wheels and some parts to get engraved


Ey bri how much is it usially for shipn cuz i wana send m some parts to get engraved


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

I spend 18 on shipping


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I spend 18 on shipping


Orale were u ship frm bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

At a regular post office bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> At a regular post office bro


Orale do u take ur own box or they provide


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

I made my own


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I made my own


Serioo u cut abigger one o wa


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah and I just cut it a little and just taped the shit out of the box


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah and I just cut it a little and just taped the shit out of the box


Thnx fir te tip homie guna try da cuz guna send some part


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh alright bro sounds good


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Oh alright bro sounds good


Ight wa u guna send to m


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

What you mean.?


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> What you mean.?


Wa u funa get engraved now


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

My rim lips, sprocket, cylinder, and it I get some the forks then those to


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> My rim lips, sprocket, cylinder, and it I get some the forks then those to


Dammm ballnn


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Everything by next year hopefully


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Everything by next year hopefully


:thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> :thumbsup:


Same designs and everything on all the parts


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Everything by next year hopefully


Sicksick mayb guna do a 12 inch street or a 20 inch semi idk yet


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Sicksick mayb guna do a 12 inch street or a 20 inch semi idk yet


In the process of doing a radical just need to get all the parts for it


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Same designs and everything on all the parts


i can do it homie


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> In the process of doing a radical just need to get all the parts for it


Trike or bike


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

2-wheeler


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> 2-wheeler


Doin big tngs 2013 u gota theme o naw ??


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah bro I want to see if I can place at a lowrider show for sweepstakes I'm going all out on this one and yeah I got a theme just need to work on display and getting the parts for it


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah bro I want to see if I can place at a lowrider show for sweepstakes I'm going all out on this one and yeah I got a theme just need to work on display and getting the parts for it


Orale sickk sicck


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

So right now working on fenders


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> So right now working on fenders


U making them or some one is


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Trying to get some one to do them


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Trying to get some one to do them


Some guy frm viejitos ox makes m


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah I'll hit him up later


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah I'll hit him up later


Ight i tnk he had some alredy made


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

I have the designs I also have to find someone for another mod for the fenders


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I have the designs I also have to find someone for another mod for the fenders


Orale wa guna hapnd to pinky


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Im taking it slow with that one next would be some more custom parts and that would be it for that one


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Nokturnal looked good in vegas 
Keep it up nokturnal! 
To
The
Top!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Nokturnal looked good in vegas
> Keep it up nokturnal!
> To
> The
> Top!!


Thanks bro your bike looked clean


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Im taking it slow with that one next would be some more custom parts and that would be it for that one


Orale


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale


Whats happening to batman.?


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Whats happening to batman.?


Idk mayb leavn it as is with out the handle bars just getn it repainted


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh that's good new seat.?


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Oh that's good new seat.?


If i get rid of this one yea i will


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh alright sounds good


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Oh alright sounds good


U sold the pink rims ???


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Na I still have them


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Na I still have them


How much for two ???


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

$80 bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> $80 bro


U take ne of the stuff am saling for trade except handle bars they sold lmk


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> U take ne of the stuff am saling for trade except handle bars they sold lmk


Wait what's up.?


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Wait what's up.?


U down to trade for some tng of wa i put in classified for trade


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Is that all you have. How about the seat


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Is that all you have. How about the seat


Well yeaa 
Wa seat the cruiser pan ???


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah that one


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Wat crackn how was Vegas


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah that one


Well i u wana trade am dwn


----------



## Snips (Mar 3, 2012)

hey are u guys bringing a peddal car to


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Snips said:


> hey are u guys bringing a peddal car to


Where to?


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Well i u wana trade am dwn


Well when do you want to meet up


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Well when do you want to meet up


Wen can u meet up


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE said:


> Anytime bro


Were ustay at ???


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Thanks bro your bike looked clean


Thanks bro! And wait till i do some touches!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Were ustay at ???


I stay in Anaheim on Cerritos and brookhurst


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I stay in Anaheim on Cerritos and brookhurst


Orale well i stay on beach n orangewood


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Orale bro its close


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Orale bro its close


Oral well let mi no


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Maybe later on tonight or Friday


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Maybe later on tonight or Friday


Orite fr sure


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orite fr sure


Just let me know


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tonite like at 930 but were i meet u at


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

What stores are by you bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> What stores are by you bro


Walmart on garden grove n beach 
Cuz ama b at my laadys n she lives close to it


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh alright then I'll meet you there


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Oh alright then I'll meet you there


Ight then fo sho


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz up :wave:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

What's up bro


----------



## NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE (Oct 8, 2012)

Bump for NOKTURNAL OC


----------



## NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE (Oct 8, 2012)

Don't worry little homie we will bring everything we've got to that uniques show that you were talking about NOK ON TOP


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Ttt


Thanks for the bump furby


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

To
The
Top!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Thanks for the bump furby


U should talk to ur cc members and ask them watever happened to thee bikes nok oc use to have I remember there use to be 5 one of them is now with us but idk bout thee rest...


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

It died well that's what my brother said he's council for the car club


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: WHAZZ UP BROTHER :wave:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

What's up bro


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

U want display boards like thee one gator twist has?


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

What's up bro any custom fenders for sale


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

casper805 said:


> U want display boards like thee one gator twist has?


Yeah bro I do Imma need a couple for a 26" my trike and my new frame


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> What's up bro


I'm doing the sketch of engraving for the seat of a bike......


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh alright bro that seat is going on my blue frame


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Oh alright bro that seat is going on my blue frame



you want a different design on the seat


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

If you can do skulls that would be sick


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> If you can do skulls that would be sick


i can do it


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah well that would be good on the seat


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah well that would be good on the seat


:thumbsup:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah bro I do Imma need a couple for a 26" my trike and my new frame


On fb send me thee size u want them n Wat colors


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Thanks for the bump furby


No problem homie was good


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Trying to take off the springs off of the seat to send it to get engraved


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Trying to take off the springs off of the seat to send it to get engraved


Its hard huh just b patient n dont brake it


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Its hard huh just b patient n dont brake it


Yeah I know bro I just have to move it around a bit


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah I know bro I just have to move it around a bit


Orale das good ey


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale das good ey


How are those rims looking on the bike


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Looking good out there guys! TTT!!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> Looking good out there guys! TTT!!!


Thanks for the bump Danny


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Thanks for the bump Danny


No problem bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> No problem bro :thumbsup:


So what's up bro did you talk to zacas


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> How are those rims looking on the bike


Good good i just need a painter for my frame n some parts


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Good good i just need a painter for my frame n some parts


If you want to match the frame hit up Ralph he will probably do it cheap


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> If you want to match the frame hit up Ralph he will probably do it cheap


But i dont need it powder coated cuz it has bondo 
Ama do it a base coat pink n a bunch of crazy grafics


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> But i dont need it powder coated cuz it has bondo
> Ama do it a base coat pink n a bunch of crazy grafics


Oh alright then my bad


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Oh alright then my bad


Yeaa. No ne paiters bro ??


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Yeaa. No ne paiters bro ??


Na bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Na bro


Orale ill c who i can get tnx ne ways so was good


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale ill c who i can get tnx ne ways so was good


Trying to get those ideas for those fenders I'm trying to get


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Was up homies keep up the good work with those bikes


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> Was up homies keep up the good work with those bikes


Thanks bro can't wait to see all the new toys at the uniques show


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Trying to get those ideas for those fenders I'm trying to get


Orale das koo homie


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> TTT!


What's up danny


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP BROTHER :wave:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> WHAZZ UP BROTHER :wave:


Whats up bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Whats up bro


i'm working on my bike and car


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Bump


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> :h5:


Hey bro you got some custom fenders for sale.? Can you make some


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Hey bro you got some custom fenders for sale.? Can you make some


YES WE CAN MAKE SOME FOR YOU BUT FIBERGLASS NO METAL LIKE MY FENDERS


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> YES WE CAN MAKE SOME FOR YOU BUT FIBERGLASS NO METAL LIKE MY FENDERS


Yeah bro I have some designs do you think you can do something like that if I send you them


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


sureñosbluez said:


> YES WE CAN MAKE SOME FOR YOU BUT FIBERGLASS NO METAL LIKE MY FENDERS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah bro I have some designs do you think you can do something like that if I send you them


send me the designs bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> send me the designs bro


Alright bro I'll send them right now


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> send me the designs bro


Let me know what you think about them


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Nokturnal bike club have a few things up their sleeves for the uniques bike show


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Was up homie dd u end up goin to emotions


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Was up homie dd u end up goin to emotions


Na bro no time and you


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Na bro no time and you


Same here dawg tryna get some forks for my 20 inch built


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

What kind of forks bro.?


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> What kind of forks bro.?


Well for now just sum twisted springer fork or regular springer fork


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

I think I might have a set of some flat twisted ones I'll check when I get home tomorrow


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I think I might have a set of some flat twisted ones I'll check when I get home tomorrow


For sure homie lmk 
Cuanto o wa u want in trade


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah for sure bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah for sure bro


Oritewell good nite homie ttyl


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Alright same to you bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Let me know what you think about them


i like the design bro let me ask my dad how much he charge you for make the fenders


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> i like the design bro let me ask my dad how much he charge you for make the fenders


Alright thanks bro and the front one also with the same design


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Alright thanks bro and the front one also with the same design


the fenders are for the trike


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

No for the 2 wheeler I'm building


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> No for the 2 wheeler I'm building


ok


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> ok


Yeah bro want to go to the extreme with this bike


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah bro want to go to the extreme with this bike


i want to build a radical bike


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh well hit up the guy on my fb


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Oh well hit up the guy on my fb


which guy


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> which guy


His name is Jeremy schmitting


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

To
The
Top


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> To
> The
> Top


Thanks for the bump Juan


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Thanks for the bump Juan


Yeah bro anytime waddjp bro anyshows coming up that ur hitting??


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah bro anytime waddjp bro anyshows coming up that ur hitting??


Only one that I'll be hitting to end off 2012 would be the best of Friends one and you guys


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Buddys Lowriders On Fb Does Fiberglassed Fenders Ready For Paint $149 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Buddys Lowriders On Fb Does Fiberglassed Fenders Ready For Paint $149 :thumbsup:


Thanks but my engraver does fiberglass to do he might hook it up.


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

'NOKTURNAL BIKE CLUB AND PEDAL CAR CLUB NOW RECRUITING IN': 

ORANGE COUNTY
LOS ANGELES
INLAND EMPIRE
HOUSTON
CHICAGO 
SAN DIEGO 
ARIZONA
SAN ANTONIO 
BAKERSFIELD
SAN FERNANDO VALLEY
OXNARD
NOR CAL
FRESNO
BAY AREA
YUMA
MODESTO 
JAPAN 

HIT ME UP ON A PM IF YOUR INTERESTED

NOK NOK ON TOP


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Was up homie u find da fork


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Was up homie u find da fork


Na bro I stayed at my bros pad but I do know that I have the twisted straight forks idk about the bent forks but I'll check tomorrow


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Na bro I stayed at my bros pad but I do know that I have the twisted straight forks idk about the bent forks but I'll check tomorrow


Orite no worrys homie just lmk


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orite no worrys homie just lmk


Simon bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

pm sent bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> pm sent bro


For what bro.?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> For what bro.?


the fenders


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

I didn't get it bro.? Send it again


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Simon bro


So evrytng goin good with ur project

U goin to tejano


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> So evrytng goin good with ur project
> 
> U goin to tejano


Yeah bro just talked to the guy who did my engraving and gave me a price for fenders and it's going to happen then after I get them back it's off to lil spanks for some work then to send them to paint and mural up with my boy from Latin life it's better then to pay 650 for two fenders


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714
U goin to tejano[/QUOTE said:


> when's that show and where


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> 'NOKTURNAL BIKE CLUB AND PEDAL CAR CLUB NOW RECRUITING IN':
> 
> ORANGE COUNTY
> LOS ANGELES
> ...


Dam Nok b doing it big now, BTTT!


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> when's that show and where


The lrm show in texas mid nov


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> Dam Nok b doing it big now, BTTT!


X2 
Maybe some bikes joining our LA chapter pretty soon


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> The lrm show in texas mid nov


Na to far bro are you


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> X2
> Maybe some bikes joining our LA chapter pretty soon


Nice nice, keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> Nice nice, keep it up :thumbsup:


Thanks bro so what did zacas say


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Thanks bro so what did zacas say


No problem bro :thumbsup:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Na to far bro are you


Mayb if my bike is done n if i get money left over


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Mayb if my bike is done n if i get money left over


Sounds good bro take pics if you go


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Sounds good bro take pics if you go


Forsure dawgg ne of ur members goin


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Na bro I don't think so I'll let the ones from San Diego and la know bout it


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Na bro I don't think so I'll let the ones from San Diego and la know bout it


Orale koo koo


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Is anybody from your club going


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Is anybody from your club going


Ya frm 805 i tnk there goin


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah I give them props for going everywhere


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Serioo huh das y i wana go gotta get my game on hahaha


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Serioo huh das y i wana go gotta get my game on hahaha


Yeah bro same here I'm ready for 2013 show season


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah bro same here I'm ready for 2013 show season


I aint even redy but ill get there just gotta salesome shit to make shit hapnd


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> I aint even redy but ill get there just gotta salesome shit to make shit hapnd


Same here bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Same here bro


Oral dd u send da seat to get engraved


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Not yet bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Not yet bro


Orale


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah did you send anything yet


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Eyy dose your ingraver re plate onece his done engraveing..


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes he does bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah did you send anything yet


Not yet pretty soon fosho


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Not yet pretty soon fosho


Oh alright bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Waddup! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup!
> :thumbsup:


What's up bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> What's up bro


Not much wats up with u??


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Oh alright bro


Yea homie mayb hes guna paint a frame for me too dk yet he hasnt got bak to me on a price


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh yeah bro he gets down on paint to


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Oh yeah bro he gets down on paint to


Hopefully heget bak at me soon with the price


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Hopefully heget bak at me soon with the price


Ill need like a week and a half and I'll have the money for the fenders


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Ill need like a week and a half and I'll have the money for the fenders


He alredy told u how much 
Wud get some but fuck idk mayb pricy


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> He alredy told u how much
> Wud get some but fuck idk mayb pricy


yeah he told me he would charge me $80 but i provide the fenders and the shipping


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> yeah he told me he would charge me $80 but i provide the fenders and the shipping


Da cheap bro 
If i was to get a paint job n da fenders frm him da bike wud pop even more with the rims huh


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Da cheap bro
> If i was to get a paint job n da fenders frm him da bike wud pop even more with the rims huh


yeah bro i would do everything together


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> yeah bro i would do everything together


Serioo cheaper mayb ??


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*COMING 2013*

NEW FRAME
NOT SCARED OF ANY COMPETITION 

NO SURPRISES FOR US 

NOKTURNAL ON TOP


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Serioo cheaper mayb ??


Yeah bro i got the fenders already i just need the money so he can start on them


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah bro i got the fenders already i just need the money so he can start on them


Dam homie u ballin 
Mayb guna trade m da handle bars i got for work if hes down ama hit m up rite now


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Dam homie u ballin
> Mayb guna trade m da handle bars i got for work if hes down ama hit m up rite now
> 
> He will do it bro he was talking to me about getting some custom parts but he didnt have the feds at the time


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> furby714 said:
> 
> 
> > Dam homie u ballin
> ...


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Twisted Dreamz_OC said:
> 
> 
> > dam homie den hopefully its a deall i hit m up rite now
> ...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> furby714 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks bro thats the one I'm putting the cruiser seat on
> ...


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Twisted Dreamz_OC said:
> 
> 
> > Orale guna luk sickk
> ...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> furby714 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks bro I'm also looking to get some face wheels done as well
> ...


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Twisted Dreamz_OC said:
> 
> 
> > Da ones u told me about da one day
> ...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> furby714 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah those bro
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz up homies :wave:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> whazz up homies :wave:


What's up bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> What's up bro


doing some sketches for the engraving on my car


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> doing some sketches for the engraving on my car


Oh that's good bro


----------



## NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE (Oct 8, 2012)

GOOD JOB BIKE CLUB KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND REMEMBER NOK ON TOP


----------



## Snips (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Getting all the bikes waxed up for the brown pride OC cruise night this Sunday 

TTT


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Getting all the bikes waxed up for the brown pride OC cruise night this Sunday
> 
> TTT


Were is it guna b at


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Were is it guna b at


 On imperial hwy and harbor


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> On imperial hwy and harbor


Orale mayb guna chek it out if i get a ride


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale mayb guna chek it out if i get a ride


Simon bro will be posted there if you want to come through


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Simon bro will be posted there if you want to come through


Simon ill c was up So dd u find da fork


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah bro the front bars


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah bro the front bars


Orale i need da back bars too


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll ask ralph if he has them


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I'll ask ralph if he has them


Alrite forsure


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

q-vo bro :wave:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM NOK NOK!! :h5:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

To
The
Top!
:h5:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks guys for bumping the page and sureno whats up bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Chilling at the brown pride OC cruise night


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*BROWN PRIDE OC CRUISE NIGHT*

NOKTURNAL OC BIKE CLUB SHOWING SUPPORT WITH HELLO KITTY AND MY TRIKE 

THERE WAS ABOUT 20-25 BIKES THERE 
OUT OF THE TOP 3 I GOT 1ST. GOOD NIGHT HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*THE HOMEBOYS BIKE*

BROWN PRIDE CAME OUT SICK 

FUCK OUR HATERS BRO


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD ABRAHAM KEEP PUSHING HOMIE HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED ANYTHING...


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*MY PINK TRIKE*

DOING GOOD WITH THE TRIKE 

IM HAPPY WITH THE PROGRESS 

NOKTURNAL BIKE CLUB TO THE FULLEST 

TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> LOOKING GOOD ABRAHAM KEEP PUSHING HOMIE HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED ANYTHING...


THANKS BRO GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR THE INFO YOU PM'D ME 
AND I WILL SOON BE NEEDING A AIR KIT FOR MY HOMEBOY FROM BROWN PRIDE AND FOR MY BLUE FRAME 

AND THANKS AGAIN FOR THE AIR KIT LOOKS GOOD EVERYWHERE I TAKE IT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> NOKTURNAL OC BIKE CLUB SHOWING SUPPORT WITH HELLO KITTY AND MY TRIKE
> 
> THERE WAS ABOUT 20-25 BIKES THERE
> OUT OF THE TOP 3 I GOT 1ST. GOOD NIGHT HAD A GOOD TIME



congrtas bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

To
The
Top bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> BROWN PRIDE CAME OUT SICK
> 
> FUCK OUR HATERS BRO


Simon vato TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

'NOKTURNAL BIKE CLUB AND PEDAL CAR CLUB NOW RECRUITING IN': 

ORANGE COUNTY
LOS ANGELES
INLAND EMPIRE
HOUSTON
CHICAGO 
SAN DIEGO 
ARIZONA
SAN ANTONIO 
BAKERSFIELD
SAN FERNANDO VALLEY
OXNARD
NOR CAL
FRESNO
BAY AREA
YUMA
MODESTO 
JAPAN 

HIT ME UP ON A PM IF YOUR INTERESTED

NOK NOK ON TOP


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Ttt


Thank for the bump bro


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> 'NOKTURNAL BIKE CLUB AND PEDAL CAR CLUB NOW RECRUITING IN':
> 
> ORANGE COUNTY
> LOS ANGELES
> ...


damm vato


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> damm vato


Yup bro were all over we have like 5 chapters already the rest are open to start there bike club since the car club chapter exists


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

ORALE WERE JUST IN THE OC RIGHT NOW


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Idk bro


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

brown pride will grow


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> brown pride will grow


Yeah it will bro


----------



## NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE (Oct 8, 2012)

NOKTURNAL OC TTT 

KEEP DOING YOUR THING BIKE CLUB REMEMBER WITHOUT OUR HATERS WE WOULDNT BE FAMOUS


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah it will bro


SIMON


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

NEW TOYS COMING OUT FOR 2013


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Can i see??? Lol 
TTT!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Can i see??? Lol
> TTT!


I will when I get to my house


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I will when I get to my house


:thumbsup: no secrets on here :h5: .


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Never bro but you never posted your bike before Vegas lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Never bro but you never posted your bike before Vegas lol


La neta bro the frame was just sitting there toda desarmada.....waiting for parts to fet here and they got here like last week of vegas i fot em thursday lol


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

I got my parts and accessories Thursday night as well lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I got my parts and accessories Thursday night as well lol


Shit i was stressibg out like a mofo! Lol


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Me 2 bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Hopefully I can get my fenders send so they can get started on for my project bike this weekend


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> NEW TOYS COMING OUT FOR 2013


pics


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Here at the cruise night at giovannis brought my bros 300c

NOKTURNAL CC AND BC REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BTTT!!!! KEEP IT UP! :h5:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> BTTT!!!! KEEP IT UP! :h5:


What's up bro how you been.?


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> What's up bro how you been.?


NOTHING MUCH BRO, JUST HERE CHILLIN IT @ HOME DROPPIN SOME DESIGNS, WAT UP WIT U?


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> NOTHING MUCH BRO, JUST HERE CHILLIN IT @ HOME DROPPIN SOME DESIGNS, WAT UP WIT U?


Brought my bros 300 to a cruise night in fullerton


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

q-vo bro :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

How the bike coming along brother


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> q-vo bro :wave:


Just chilling bro and you


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How the bike coming along brother


It's going good bro I got it pinstriped and now I'm just saving some money to get some fenders done for it


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!! :h5:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Just chilling bro and you


i am working on my bike


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> i am working on my bike


Oh that's good bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Oh that's good bro


 but i need to finish her before next sunday :biggrin:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> but i need to finish her before next sunday :biggrin:


Why what's up bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Why what's up bro


car show


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh really bro where at


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Oh really bro where at


here in my city bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*Local Finesse Cruise Night*

NOKTURNAL OC at the Cruise Night 

my bros 300c 
and a members dodge charger


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Was up homie ne show cruise nite tonite ????


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Was up homie ne show cruise nite tonite ????


Idk bro I'm saving my money for best of friends show


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Idk bro I'm saving my money for best of friends show


Wn is da show


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

I think on the 17


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I think on the 17


Orale got nothing done but mayb just go to c but never no


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale got nothing done but mayb just go to c but never no


I will probably take like 5 bikes


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I will probably take like 5 bikes


Dammm watch out i mayb have one


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Well my trike, my nephews bike, my lady's cruiser and 2 from a new member


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Well my trike, my nephews bike, my lady's cruiser and 2 from a new member


Orale sick if i wud b too go idk how i wud take it anyways haha no car


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Your truck bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Your truck bro


Das my dads not mine i wishh


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh serio


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> NOKTURNAL OC at the Cruise Night
> 
> my bros 300c
> and a members dodge charger


sick rides


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> sick rides


Thanks bro my truck is going to be coming out as well


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Waddup nokturnal oc! 
GT ventura chapter passing by!!! 
To
The
Top 
:h5:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Thanks bro my truck is going to be coming out as well


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup nokturnal oc!
> GT ventura chapter passing by!!!
> To
> The
> ...



Thanks for the bump Juan


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Heading to the Cali NOKTURNAL meeting in the 300c breaking necks on the freeway


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Thanks for the bump Juan


Fosho bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Meeting went well yesterday more additions to the bike club and as well as in LA


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Meeting went well yesterday more additions to the bike club and as well as in LA


TTT
Thats wassup bro!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

T T T for the nok homies


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> T T T for the nok homies


Thanks for the bump bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!


Thanks for the bump bro 

How are the bikes coming along


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*FIESTA PARTY WEEKEND JAN. 4-5 2013 CAR AND BIKE SHOW IN LAUGHLIN NV **COME PARTY WITH US THIS COMMING 2013!!*

*HOSTED BY **HAPPY TIMES EVENTS*
*AT THE TROPICANA IN LAUGHLIN NV. THE NORTH PARKING LOT.
*
*1RST,2ND,3RD PLACE TROPHY'S FOR ALL CLASSES. AND CASH AWARD'S FOR BEST OF SHOW.
*
*LIVE MUSIC WITH ROOM PACKAGES AND FREE CONCERT IN THE CABOOSE LOUNGE 7 PM TO 11 PM- 11 PM TO 3 AM.
*
*MORE INFO BELLOW IN FLYER.
*


* All classic car's and truck's, lowrider car's and truck's, bomb's, dub's, tuner's, muscles, motor cycles and pedal bikes pedal car's are welcome!*

*Catagorie list

**CAR CLASSES WITH TROPHIES
30's 
40's
50's 
60's
70's 
AND UP
TRUCK CLASS
1ST 2ND 3RD
BEST PAINT 
DISTANCE TRAVEL
CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION
BEST MUSCLE 
1ST 2ND 3ND 
ORIGINAL RESTORED 
1ST 2ND 3ND
MOTORCYCLE 
1ST 2ND 3RD 
PEDAL BIKE 
1ST 2ND 3RD
PEDAL CAR
1ST 2ND 3RD
TROPICANA CHOICE 
OVERALL BEST 
1ST 1,000$ 2ND 500$ 3RD 250$ 
PLUS TROPHY FOR 1ST 2ND 3RD*

*AND POSABLY OTHER CATAGORIES TBA SO STAY TUNED!!!*​


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

t t t :wave:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

U ready or waa


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Hell yeah I am bro one of my members just got a new custom bike maybe I can see if he will bring it to the show


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Hell yeah I am bro one of my members just got a new custom bike maybe I can see if he will bring it to the show


Fuckkk serioo i gotta see if i get a frame frm ralph 16 " black so i can take my bike at least


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

What's the status on your frame


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> What's the status on your frame


Da painter keeps delaying i guess he has alot of work 

So just want a tempary frame


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah well hit up Ralph he had some when I asked him


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah well hit up Ralph he had some when I asked him


U got his number i lst it 
Gotta do it by tomoro if not fuck it mayb just go walk around


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> U got his number i lst it
> Gotta do it by tomoro if not fuck it mayb just go walk around


Yeah I got it bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah I got it bro


Hook a vato up with it hahaha


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Hook a vato up with it hahaha


I'll pm it to you


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I'll pm it to you


Gracias homie


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Gracias homie


Your welcome homie


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Your welcome homie


What time u rollin to da show saterday


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Idk yet the guys from la still haven't given me a time


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Idk yet the guys from la still haven't given me a time


Orale koo koo 
Good luck ey


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale koo koo
> Good luck ey


Thanks bro hopefully you make it


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yea guna go forsure tomoro to ralphs n see was up


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Yea guna go forsure tomoro to ralphs n see was up


Yeah he'll probably hook you up


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

I tryd calln m n no anser


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> I tryd calln m n no anser


He told me earlier his phone broke so best thing to do is to go to his house whenever you have a chance


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> He told me earlier his phone broke so best thing to do is to go to his house whenever you have a chance


Orale well i guess i b at his pad erly tomoro. Cuz idk wa time i can find m


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale well i guess i b at his pad erly tomoro. Cuz idk wa time i can find m


Yeah for sure


----------



## NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE (Oct 8, 2012)

*NOKTURNAL LA CHAPTER "LA REINA"*

"LA REINA" IN LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW. LOWRIDER TRUCK OF THE YEAR 2012​


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

NOKTURNAL BIKE CLUB AND PEDAL CAR CLUB NOW RECRUITING IN: 

ORANGE COUNTY
LOS ANGELES
INLAND EMPIRE
HOUSTON
CHICAGO 
SAN DIEGO 
ARIZONA
SAN ANTONIO 
BAKERSFIELD
SAN FERNANDO VALLEY
OXNARD
NOR CAL
FRESNO
BAY AREA
YUMA
MODESTO 
JAPAN 

HIT ME UP ON A PM IF YOUR INTERESTED.

NOK NOK ON TOP[/QUOTE]


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

t t t for nokturnal :wave: whazz up bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> t t t for nokturnal :wave: whazz up bro


Just here chilling and you bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Just here chilling and you bro


i am waiting for the flakes for my bike's paint job


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

NOK OR NADA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

TTT ESE WHERES THE NEXT SHOW AT ESE


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> TTT ESE WHERES THE NEXT SHOW AT ESE


There's a lot of toy drives but nothing that I really want to go to


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> There's a lot of toy drives but nothing that I really want to go to


ORALE WERE HAVEING A SHOW ON 1-1-13 ROLL UP ESE


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Is it a cruise night or a actual car show


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> STREET TRIKE


NICE TRIKE PERO WHY U GO PINK? IS THAT UR DAUGHTERS OR SOMETHING


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

chale63 said:


> NICE TRIKE PERO WHY U GO PINK? IS THAT UR DAUGHTERS OR SOMETHING


Nope it's my bike. The color is unique and I like it.


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Nope it's my bike. The color is unique and I like it.


Orale


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Was up bro was good


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Was up bro was good


Just looking over my Vegas score sheet


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Just looking over my Vegas score sheet


Howdid u do on da sheet


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Not that good idk what was wrong with the judge lol but I ain't trippin


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Not that good idk what was wrong with the judge lol but I ain't trippin


Dammm serioo 
I herd they suk at judging


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Dammm serioo
> I herd they suk at judging


Yeah they did lol


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah they did lol


Haha das y gotta keep truchaswith thise judgeshaha


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Haha das y gotta keep truchaswith thise judgeshaha


Yeah it was late and I was tired and I wasn't going to wait for the judges to get there lol


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah it was late and I was tired and I wasn't going to wait for the judges to get there lol


Orale so u left bfore they judgedd


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Well they judged the day we set up


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Orale i tot they jusged da day of the show


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Well some of them did or maybe they did judge them that day


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Well some of them did or maybe they did judge them that day


Orale


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Is it a cruise night or a actual car show


its a kick back just 5 bucks for parking


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Orale well I'll see what's up maybe I can get some of the cars out there to


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

It's 1-1-13 it's going to get down


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> It's 1-1-13 it's going to get down


Yeah will see


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

To
The
Top 
Nok Nok!
Wats up bro?


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> To
> The
> Top
> Nok Nok!
> Wats up bro?


Just chilling bro how about you


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Just chilling bro how about you


Thats cool! :thumbsup: 
anf here chillen bro  hows the bike coming along?


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Good bro Trying to get my new build done by the uniques show in march


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Good bro Trying to get my new build done by the uniques show in march


YOUR MAKEING A NEW BIKE?


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> YOUR MAKEING A NEW BIKE?


Yes


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yes


pics?


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yes


what happend to the twisted bike


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> what happend to the twisted bike


Which one


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Good bro Trying to get my new build done by the uniques show in march


Gonna look sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Which one


the all chrome twisted


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Gonna look sick! :thumbsup:


Thanks bro hopefully it does


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> the all chrome twisted


And na this one is a different one I'm trying to get rid of that chrome frame


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Thanks bro hopefully it does


It will bro!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> It will bro!


I need some custom fenders done for the bike


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

3 new bikes coming to the OC chapter


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

:rimshot:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

BUMP FOR THE NOK HOMIES.. TTT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> BUMP FOR THE NOK HOMIES.. TTT


What's up bro thanks for the bump and for the picture it's looks good


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the pics bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:TTT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> :wave:TTT !!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for the bump bro how is the Latin luxury famiy doing


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Hell yeah might be getting a schwinn pixie probably by the end of this week


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Hell yeah might be getting a schwinn pixie probably by the end of this week


All original or lowrider


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes sir all original


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Thanks for the bump bro how is the Latin luxury famiy doing


We r all good just getting ready 4 the 2013 with some new toys !!!! keep up the good work homie !!!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

That's good to hear bro can't wait to see all the new toys especially that raiders trike and thanks bro


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

what up vato hows the bike


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> what up vato hows the bike


It's coming out good bro I might get another one buy the end of this week


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

what kind


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> what kind


A 16" schwinn pixie


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> A 16" schwinn pixie


but your not going to ride it


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Na probably not but my nephews can ride it


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

NOKTURNAL BIKE CLUB AND PEDAL CAR CLUB NOW RECRUITING 
TTT

ORANGE COUNTY
LOS ANGELES
INLAND EMPIRE
HOUSTON
CHICAGO 
SAN DIEGO 
ARIZONA
SAN ANTONIO 
BAKERSFIELD
SAN FERNANDO VALLEY
OXNARD
NOR CAL
FRESNO
BAY AREA
YUMA
MODESTO 
JAPAN 

HIT ME UP ON A PM IF YOUR INTERESTED

NOK NOK ON TOP[/QUOTE]


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Finally got a guy to do my fenders and lives close to orange county TTT


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

How are they going to cost ese


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> How are they going to cost ese


Yeah bro $75 for both fully customized


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah bro $75 for both fully customized


Dam homie u got the hook ups hook it up need some for my batman 16"


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll give you his number he stays in long beach


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> NOKTURNAL BIKE CLUB AND PEDAL CAR CLUB NOW RECRUITING
> TTT
> 
> ORANGE COUNTY
> ...


[/QUOTE]

U should talk to thee Oxnard chapter bro we've sold them a couple of our old bikes so I know they have them... They have one at thee painters rite now


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

U should talk to thee Oxnard chapter bro we've sold them a couple of our old bikes so I know they have them... They have one at thee painters rite now[/QUOTE]

Thanks for looking out bro I'll hit them up today


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT FOR 2013


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

March 24th Uniques IE 2nd annual bike and pedal show .. Hope to see u all their


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> March 24th Uniques IE 2nd annual bike and pedal show .. Hope to see u all their


We will definitely be there bro we are making this show mandatory


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

2 more bikes are going to be added to my collection this Friday


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

BALLIN' !!!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> BALLIN' !!!!


Lol yeah bro another og bike


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Niceee


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Niceee


We can both be balling to the uniques show


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> We can both be balling to the uniques show


Serioo huh idk yet dawg mayb get rid of batman idk yet n make just da 20 inch n a 12"


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Serioo huh idk yet dawg mayb get rid of batman idk yet n make just da 20 inch n a 12"


Oh serio damn


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

"UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

NOK NOK ON TOP


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> "UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………
> 
> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


Back side with pre reg to follow


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Going to reflections cruise night going to take 3 bikes


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Had some fun today at the reflections cruise night me and my nephew were cruising the show in my og schwinn pixie thanks again DjChey


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

REFLECTIONS CRUISE NIGHT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*WELCOME TO THE FAMILY*

FOUR MORE BIKES TO THE OC CHAPTER


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*My new toys*

Schwinn Pixies to the OC CHAPTER


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Schwinn Pixies to the OC CHAPTER


orale vato that shit looks down


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> orale vato that shit looks down


Yeah I know bro imma hook them up


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

what about your fenders


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> what about your fenders


Dropping them off at the place next Friday


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Dropping them off at the place next Friday


 do you come up with the plans for it


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> do you come up with the plans for it


Yes I gave him my designs and after that he gave me a price


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Orale how much you going tof pay


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> Orale how much you going tof pay


$75


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Damm thats a good price how you going to make the pixie


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> Damm thats a good price how you going to make the pixie


One og and the other street


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Orale I was thinking about makeing a trike all O.G schwinn parts


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> Orale I was thinking about makeing a trike all O.G schwinn parts


Will see bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Might drop off my fenders today still debating


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Tripps said:


> Orale I was thinking about makeing a trike all O.G schwinn parts


Hope you have the funds for an O.G :thumbsup:


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Simon am going to seen if I have money if nof am just going to get my car


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

how are does fenders


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> how are does fenders


Well I won't know till I get them back


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Orale


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> Orale


Yeah there going to be sick though murals on both sides of the fenders


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

For all 3 fenders


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> For all 3 fenders


Na these fenders are for the twisted Burple bike


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Orale what about the pink bike


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> Orale what about the pink bike


It's good for now until I finish the two pixies I have


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Should I fully mural my twisted blue bike fenders or mural the sides with pinstrip in the middle of the fenders


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

All patterned out homie


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> All patterned out homie


Well the guy that imma take the fenders to can hook me up with paint including the murals


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Well the guy that imma take the fenders to can hook me up with paint including the murals


Orale das sickk den u shud do gohst murals what color blue u goin wit


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale das sickk den u shud do gohst murals what color blue u goin wit


I'll see what he can do and it's called candy Burple


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I'll see what he can do and it's called candy Burple


Orale nice color. 

Hook it up with that number so i can take some to get made


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale nice color.
> 
> Hook it up with that number so i can take some to get made


I erased it off my phone but you can find it on the LA Craigslist he is under bike fabrications


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I erased it off my phone but you can find it on the LA Craigslist he is under bike fabrications


Orale thnx


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale thnx


Yeah for sure bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah for sure bro


So ur parts done too


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> So ur parts done too


Well I'm trying to make a deal with one of my brothers friend from the chrome shop hopefully he can help me out then I can get everything done


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Well I'm trying to make a deal with one of my brothers friend from the chrome shop hopefully he can help me out then I can get everything done


Orale sickk. Crome is expensive if udont no ppl huh


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale sickk. Crome is expensive if udont no ppl huh


Yeah bro it is but will see what happens


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

What's up


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up


What's up bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> What's up bro


Nada just chilling getting GT ready for 2013. What's up with you


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nada just chilling getting GT ready for 2013. What's up with you


Same bro getting my radical bike ready for the new year as well


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Same bro getting my radical bike ready for the new year as well


That what's up how far u from finishing the bike.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah bro it is but will see what happens


Orale same here


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That what's up how far u from finishing the bike.


I need forks, handlebars,fender braces pedals, sprocket

Fenders, seat and frame I have


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale same here


The wheels are the big thing for me To get


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> The wheels are the big thing for me To get


Lazer cut ??


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Lazer cut ??


Yea probably bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yea probably bro


Orale thats nice


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale thats nice


Yeah it's going to be like 200 for each


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thats a good price


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Thats a good price


Yeah bro it is how is batman looking


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah bro it is how is batman looking


Looking good just needs those custom fenders n mayb some redone croming here n there n mayb even get rid of hbars n gets some different one


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Looking good just needs those custom fenders n mayb some redone croming here n there n mayb even get rid of hbars n gets some different one


From where bro.?


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> From where bro.?


Idk yet u no ne one good for twsted custom or lazer


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Get some batman ones lol


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Get some batman ones lol


I wanted to but idk ey iwanted to go oldskool with twisted but mayb get thati alredy got some in mind


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> I wanted to but idk ey iwanted to go oldskool with twisted but mayb get thati alredy got some in mind


Who you going for the twisted parts


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Who you going for the twisted parts


Well for that if i dont finde one i got a homie dasa welder n il just but the metal n ill do da grinding


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Well for that if i dont finde one i got a homie dasa welder n il just but the metal n ill do da grinding


Sound good bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Sound good bro


Yeaa the 20 inch mite b done forr new years


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

=====march 24th 2013========


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Yeaa the 20 inch mite b done forr new years


Damn bro can't wait to see it


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 581199
> 
> View attachment 581200
> 
> =====march 24th 2013========


TTT


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Orale pues ese


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> Orale pues ese


Yeah it's going to come out badass


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Ey how much for a sisybar that you got on your trike


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Around $60 bucks but I would have to double check


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Orale pues what about the kind of forks you have


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> Orale pues what about the kind of forks you have


On what.?


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Your trike


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> Your trike


It cost me like 55 for the set but that was back in '05


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Hook it up with 2 twisted


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> Hook it up with 2 twisted


Twisted what.?


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Parts not the flat twisted I forgot what it's called


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

The thin twisted


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> The thin twisted


Square twist.? But what parts


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Handle bars,sisybar,fender brace 4,square twists continual kit,double twisted fork,twisted crown,twisted grips,and twisted rims ,all double twisted


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> Handle bars,sisybar,fender brace 4,square twists continual kit,double twisted fork,twisted crown,twisted grips,and twisted rims ,all double twisted


Well schwinn1966 has a good ass deal on some twisted spokes wheels with my guy your probably looking at $250 brand new


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

TTT you going to the kick back


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> TTT you going to the kick back


When is it


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

1-1-13


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Yorba park in Anaheim


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> 1-1-13


On new years 

We might have a Nokturnal new years party


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Orale pues


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Was up homie any shows this weekend


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Was up homie any shows this weekend


Not that I know of bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Orale


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

The 22 there is a crusie in SANTA ANA


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale


I'll probably hit up the rollerz only show


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Were is that at. Is it a toy drive or a show ???


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Were is that at. Is it a toy drive or a show ???


I think it's that toy drive


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I think it's that toy drive


Orale u got the flyer


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale u got the flyer


Na bro I think they tagged me on fb


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Na bro I think they tagged me on fb


Orale ill check it out


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale ill check it out


I got the flyer bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I got the flyer bro


Post a pic on fb n tagg me if u can


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Its posted bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thnx


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Thnx


Your welcome bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

BUMP FOR NOK NOK


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Chilling with my Nokturnal family here at the BBQ


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

My fenders are coming out sick it sucks that the guy doesn't want to show them until their done


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Just went to buy dr dre beats 3 studios and 1 pair of solos


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

madrigalkustoms said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Just got to dynacast my first day on the job lets see how it goes if everything goes good my 3 under construction bikes should be finished by uniques show TTT


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Just got to dynacast my first day on the job lets see how it goes if everything goes good my 3 under construction bikes should be finished by uniques show TTT


Good luck on the new job.


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

TTMFT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT

Working hard to build my bikes that I have under construction 

Going to come out sick just need to get a turntable, finish my fenders, and get a nice and simple display


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*2ND ANNUAL HAPPY TIMES CENCO DE MAYO SHOW.*
*getting bigger and better every year!
Reserve them rooms and mark those calenders!*


upload foto
*CALLING ALL LOWRIDERS AND DUBS!!!
**A PEEK AT LAST YEARS SHOW.*

free image hosting


image ru


pic hosting


photo hosting sites


image hosting

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...na-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events.html


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

To
The
Top
Nok Nok


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Were u been at homie


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

To
The
Top!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Were u been at homie


Working my ass off bro paying off bills, getting my 20" ready for uniques show, extreme autofest, and dub oc. And what's up anything new to the bikes


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> To
> The
> Top!


Thanks for the bump bro hows it going


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Thanks for the bump bro hows it going


Its going good!!! U goin to Uniques?


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Its going good!!! U goin to Uniques?


That's good to hear bro and yes sir I will be there


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> That's good to hear bro and yes sir I will be there


Thats wasup bro! And any updates on ur bike??? And just u rolling bro??


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Thats wasup bro! And any updates on ur bike??? And just u rolling bro??


As of now bro maybe a new display for my trike.? A new 20" and some homies, my lady.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> As of now bro maybe a new display for my trike.? A new 20" and some homies, my lady.


Sounds great!! And thats cool! 
See u there!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Sounds great!! And thats cool!
> See u there!


See you guys there to


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> See you guys there to


To
The
Top!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> To
> The
> Top!


That's right bro TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Hell yeah pay day tomorrow last payment of what I'm getting and sending my spring seat to get chromed. I have something up my sleeve for uniques going to be carpooling with my boy jaime from Latin life his patterned out bike with sick ass murals is going to smash on the competition.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

What up homie


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> What up homie


What's up Bro just trying to get my 20" bike ready for uniques


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> What up homie


What's up Bro just trying to get my 20" bike ready for uniques


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

What up G how's the bike


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> What's up Bro just trying to get my 20" bike ready for uniques


Thanks everyone for the support


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> What up G how's the bike


Good just waiting for all my parts to arrive at my pad and my fenders can't wait to see them


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Good just waiting for all my parts to arrive at my pad and my fenders can't wait to see them


Orale am going to try and get the money to you for a air kit


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> Orale am going to try and get the money to you for a air kit


Lmk or order it straight from oneofakind


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

NOK NOK ON TOP TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Just ordered my white walls, and hardware for my 20"


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ne pix of the bike yet ???


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*Twisted Dreamz Fenders*

Preparing them for the candy paint :boink:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice !!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*Twisted Dreamz*

Some of the stuff going on my bike I took a picture and if you cant tell what it is then youll see it pretty soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Some of the stuff going on my bike I took a picture and if you cant tell what it is then youll see it pretty soon


Looks good pimp is that for new frame or three wheeler... How u been


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Looks good pimp is that for new frame or three wheeler... How u been


Its for the two wheeler bro and been good just trying to push for this 20" to being done for the show and you


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

To
The
Top 
nok nok!!!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*Forbidden Fantasy 2013*

Start of the car show season


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Its for the two wheeler bro and been good just trying to push for this 20" to being done for the show and you


That's cool is it going to be done for uniques and me just chilling bro waiting for my stuff to come in for GT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Start of the car show season


Looks good...


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Looks good...


Hopefully bro I just need a few more parts and thanks bro its hot as fuck out here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Hopefully bro I just need a few more parts and thanks bro its hot as fuck out here


Cool cool hopefully u hAve it complete befor show. It nice cold right here at my work have the ac blowing thinkn
Order hit wings n beer lol


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah hopefully the only thing I won't have is a display for it


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

First show of the season took 1st place for lowrider bikes, congrats to everyone who placed from nok we rolled deep with 53 cars 1 bike and 1 special interest and as always taking club participation, I had a great time with my nok fam


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Wat lowrider show was it


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

It was forbidden fantasy at lak perris fairgrounds


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*Picture taken by Socal Customs*

Forbidden Fantasy 2013


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Thats a kind of mini truck show...


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Well it is a mini truck show but there was all sorts of categories


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*Real nice plaque from Forbidden Fantasy Show*

Nokturnal OC


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Post pics of the new trike


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> Post pics of the new trike


New trike????


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

i mean the radical bike


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> i mean the radical bike


Ill post it up in a, bit


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*Uniques Bike Show*

Some of Nokturnal OC and LA chapter bikes at the Show

Hello Kitty 26" Street
Green Twist 20" Street 
Lucky 16" Street
Pink Trike 20" Street
*still undecided of the name 
Skull Bike 20" Radical 
*still undecided of the name 

Hello Kitty-1st place
Pink Trike-1st place 
Skull Bike- 3rd place


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Trike going underconstruction for a while need to polish some things, send some things to get chromed, accessories on the box, working on display TTT 2013


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

What up homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

What's up G u going to Mesa


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> What up homie


Just trying to get bikes ready for upcoming shows and you bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up G u going to Mesa


Na bro I wanted to go are you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Na bro I wanted to go are you


Yea ill be out there reppn ...


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea ill be out there reppn ...


If they still have woodland I would be down to go but those are just rumors


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> If they still have woodland I would be down to go but those are just rumors


Yea Torres empire is throwing that not LRM. But Torres does throw a good show to


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh really wasnt woodland a sanctioned show last year


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Oh really wasnt woodland a sanctioned show last year


I'm not even sure....


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Damn well If its not happening fresno is, my last option


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

WAS UP BRO TTT FOR THE GOOD WORK WITH THOSE BIKES !!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Just trying to get bikes ready for upcoming shows and you bro


The same homie working on baby girls bike n my boys


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> The same homie working on baby girls bike n my boys


Any custom parts for them


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Any custom parts for them


Dont no yet homie


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> Dont no yet homie


When will they be ready


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Orale NOK getting it together for the OC bike scene. TTT homies


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Orale NOK getting it together for the OC bike scene. TTT homies


Thanks bro were trying our best


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Good luck wit nok bc i seen a nok trike out here in the salinas carshow


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

David831 said:


> Good luck wit nok bc i seen a nok trike out here in the salinas carshow


Thanks bro and yeah I saw it


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> When will they be ready


ill have 1 done hopefully by the end of May


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Thanks bro were trying our best


That's great homies we all represent OC y la cultura


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> ill have 1 done hopefully by the end of May


Thats good bro keep them coming TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> That's great homies we all represent OC y la cultura


Thats what's up bro


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump g


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

What up homie


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Just working bro just bought a new trike kit and send it to get engraved again also sending my cylinder and air tank to polish what about you guys


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

BUMP WHAT NOK NOK!!!


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Just working bro just bought a new trike kit and send it to get engraved again also sending my cylinder and air tank to polish what about you guys


That's rite homie the same trying 2 finish my baby girls bike almost done getting some murals done 2 it n pinstripe


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> That's rite homie the same trying 2 finish my baby girls bike almost done getting some murals done 2 it n pinstripe


Thats good bro keep up the good work


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Good weekend our club took best urban club once again and my trike placed 2nd in lowrider bikes at extreme autofest/lowriderfest like always nok on top 
where TROPHIES TALK AND BULLSHIT WALKS


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

WAS UP BRO CALL ME WHEN U CAN THANKS !!!!! TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Good weekend our club took best urban club once again and my trike placed 2nd in lowrider bikes at extreme autofest/lowriderfest like always nok on top
> where TROPHIES TALK AND BULLSHIT WALKS


That's rite congrats homie NOK TTMFT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Good weekend our club took best urban club once again and my trike placed 2nd in lowrider bikes at extreme autofest/lowriderfest like always nok on top
> where TROPHIES TALK AND BULLSHIT WALKS


Nice congrats G. Hey how the category's out there in lower rider fest


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> WAS UP BRO CALL ME WHEN U CAN THANKS !!!!! TTT


Pm your number bro I got a new phone


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> That's rite congrats homie NOK TTMFT


Thanks g.


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nice congrats G. Hey how the category's out there in lower rider fest


Thanks g well the previous year there was a grip of categories however this year there wasn't enough so they put all bikes into one category


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Thanks g well the previous year there was a grip of categories however this year there wasn't enough so they put all bikes into one category


Alright cool just asking cause I'm going to San Diego lowrider fest. Any cash prizes out there or no


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh alright well I'm still deciding because oldies is the next day and no g no cash prizes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Oh alright well I'm still deciding because oldies is the next day and no g no cash prizes


 THAT RIGHT I FOR GOT ABOUT THAT SHOW.. MAYBE ILL GO THERE THEN...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

HOW THAT RADICAL BIKE COMING ALONG


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HOW THAT RADICAL BIKE COMING ALONG


For now good just need to chrome out turntable bar and gets some mirrors for it


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HOW THAT RADICAL BIKE COMING ALONG


What about gt edition


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*Rezmade Car Show May 18th 2013*

Busted a Mission to Leemore to Rezmade Car Show Took 7 entries and placed 5 first places and 2 second places

My Trike took the 6ft 1st place trophy once again taking back to back years at Rezmade 

Pedal Car took 2nd place 

Ive been on a roll lately and show season is still along way to go 

4-4

Forbidden Fantasy-First Place 
Uniques Bike Show-First Place 
Extreme Autofest- Second Place 
Rezmade Car Show-First Place


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

David831 said:


> Congrats


Thanks bro


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

You know will be there bro will take everything we got


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Just dropped off my wheels, mirrors, and crank to get worked on, display getting worked on, and my blue 2-wheeler is getting a full make over  
TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY 4TH ANNUAL BIKE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO DIFFERENT DATE AND NEW LOCATON CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO
BUT WE WILL BE HAVING A MINI SUMMER TIME BLAST BIKE SHOW AND IT WILL BE ON JULY 20,2013 WE WILL BE GIVING BEST OF CATAGORYS
FOR 12,16,20,26 AND PEDAL CARS MORE INFO COMING SOON FLYER COMING SOON SO CHECK BACK


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> LATIN LUXURY 4TH ANNUAL BIKE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO DIFFERENT DATE AND NEW LOCATON CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO
> BUT WE WILL BE HAVING A MINI SUMMER TIME BLAST BIKE SHOW AND IT WILL BE ON JULY 20,2013 WE WILL BE GIVING BEST OF CATAGORYS
> FOR 12,16,20,26 AND PEDAL CARS MORE INFO COMING SOON FLYER COMING SOON SO CHECK BACK


You know we will be hitting this show up bro
TTT!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> You know we will be hitting this show up bro
> TTT!!!


LATIN LUXURY MINI SUMMER TIME BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW WE WILL BE HAVING IT AT DON JOSE RICOS TACOS ADDRESS IS 24651 ALESSANDRO BLV. MORENO VALLEY, CA 92553 FLYER WILL BE POSTED TODAY SO CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO ROLL IN TIME WILL BE FROM 7 TO 9 A.M. SHOW TIME WILL BE FROM 10 TO 3P.M.


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB PROUDLY INVITES YOU TO OUR 4TH ANNUAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW SATURDAY SEP 14 , 2013 ROLL-IN TIME 6AM-10AM SHOW FROM 10AM-4PM. VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE CONTACT JOE AT (714) 709-1743,OR RUBEN AT (951) 842-8257 FOR MORE INFO. SO COME OUT AND BRING THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS NO DRAMA LEAVE THE ATTITUDES AT HOME!!!! ALSO BEST OF SHOW $100 AND CLUB PARTICIPATION IS ALSO $100 GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND MUSIC SO COME OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

So hope you can make it bro BUMP TTT FOR NOKTURNAL BIKE AND CAR CLUB !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Was up bro TTT !!!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Just dropped off my trike fenders to get color matched to my frame at Manny's Bike Shop :scrutinize:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

What up homie


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> What up homie


What's up bro


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Just working on the car n bikes homie


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> Just working on the car n bikes homie


That's cool keep up the good work


----------

